# Any idea what this is?



## Mark102 (Oct 6, 2018)

These have been popping up in my cool season mix lawn for the past week. Any idea? A form of moss maybe? Thanks in advance.


----------



## wking (Jun 7, 2019)

That looks like bermuda.


----------



## SouthernCharms (Sep 30, 2020)

Sprigs of Bermuda. Attached is a photo of the seed head.


----------

